# how do u make money with your DTG??



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

how do you guys make money with your DTG printers???


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The most obvious way would be from printing custom t-shirts for clients. Single/low-run high margin white t-shirts is probably the most profitable in most cases.

Theres quite a few possibilities to generate revenue. You can now print on some hard substrates such as tiles, stretched canvas,etc. I would say they are the biggest money earners though.

I personally prefer to generate revenue from designs I already have in my catalogue. No hassles with setting everything up as I have everything dialed in already. The consistent revenue however comes mostly from contract work with designers and promo companies that outsource their small-run printing.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

What types of tiles are you printing on zhenjie?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Robin although DTG is able to do this I have not run across anyone that has actually done this (print on things other than shirts) for any sort of real profit. seems to be more of a novelty.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats kind of what I was thinking Chris....more of a novelty type thing. If someone orders shirts for their company, could I do something like coasters to match? Sort of an upsell thing. Even if its just a few. Im always trying to find something else to add on....need to pay the rent lol Any thoughts on it?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Robin said:


> What types of tiles are you printing on zhenjie?


Sorry, I dont do tiles yet. I do T-shirts and some canvas at times. I'm waiting for a new easy to apply pretreatment for hard goods to come out before I do other things. As mentioned before, it will just be for novelty


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

I have some cool coasters like the stone ones. They look good and don't require pre-treating. Also, I heard that if you want to do tiles, buy the unfired ones. They should print like the coasters. I have printed on tote bags and mousepads also.


----------

